#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Placement Details & Records >  >  ISM Dhanbad 2012 Placement Stats

## vipul_chaudhary

ISM Dhanbad(Indian School of Mines) is one among the Best Engineering Institute in India Which offers Various Undergraduate Programs and Post graduate Programs. Full placement details of session 2011-2012 is given below. Check out!!

 *ISM Dhanbad Placements 2012  Key Statistics  * 
Total Number of Students Eligible : 357Total Number of Students Placed : 239Total Number of Students yet to be Placed : 118Total B.Tech Placements Percentage : 66.9%*ISM Dhanbad Department wise Students Registered for Placements*




*Indian School of Mines ISM Dhanbad Placements 2011-2012 (Branch wise)

*
*Branch*
*Students**Strength*
*Students**Placed*
*Students to be Placed*
*% of studentsPlaced*

Computer Science & Engineering
46
34
12
73.90%

Electrical Engineering
34
23
11
67.60%

Electronics Engineering
48
33
15
68.80%

Environmental Engineering
21
11
10
52.40%

Mechanical Engineering
39
32
7
82.10%

Mineral Engineering
27
26
1
96.30%

Mining Engineering
60
52
8
86.70%

Mining Machinery Engineering
13
13

100%

Petroleum Engineering
69
15
54
21.70%

*Total*
*357*
*239*
*118*
*67%*




*

**ISM Dhanbad B.Tech Placements 2011-2012 Statistics

*



*Indian School of Mines ISM Dhanbad Placements Report 2011-2012


*



*ISM Dhanbad Placements 2011-2012 Company wise

*
*Company Name*
*TotalPlacementsReceived*

Microsoft
3

Shell India (PPO)
1

Schlumberger
3

Tata Steel (MT-Systems/MT-Technical)
21

Maruti Suzuki
6

BG Exploration and Production India Ltd
1

Rio-Tinto
8

Yahoo Software development Pvt Ltd
2

Cairn Energy India Pty. Ltd.
9

Tata Motors
3

NMDC
18

Essel Mining & Industries Ltd.
5

Hatch Associates India Pvt. Ltd.
2

Amdocs India Pvt. Ltd.
5

Mu Sigma Business Solutions
8

Samsung India Software Operation (SISO)
17

FMC Technologies India Pvt. Ltd.
7

Tata Consultancy Services (TCS)
11

Ericsson India Global Services Pvt. Ltd.
24

GRM Resources
3

Shalina Resources
4

Coal India Limited
69

KritiKal Solutions Private Limited
2

Monnet Ispat and Energy Ltd.
6

Vedanta Resources Pvt.
1

*Total*
*239*









  Similar Threads: BITS Mesra 2012 Placement Report / Stats NIT Tiruchirappalli(Tirchy) 2012 Placement Report/Stats NIT Surat 2012 Placement Report/Stats NIT Hamirpur 2012 Placement Report/Stats NIT Agartala 2012 Placement Report/Stats

----------

